# 90 Gal Planted Tank with Discus



## Bigbutt

Hi, Here's my 90 gal tank. I've had Discus for close to 20 yrs. First time having Wild Caughts.


----------



## bigfishy

looks amazing! 

any problems with the discus picking on your tetra? because wild caught tend to love to biting small fishes.


----------



## dpickleboy

Beautiful!


----------



## Exquizique

Oh my, how gorgeous!!!!!

I was wondering the same thing about the tetras ...


----------



## Bigbutt

Thanks for the positive comments.

Fortunately I have not had any problems with the Discus biting the Tetras. With it being a planted tank, the Tetras have lots of places to hide. That may all change as I'm looking to change up the tank. I ordered a number of pieces of manzanita wood to make the tank look more natural with the Discus. I'll still have plants, but not as many.

Here's a couple of more pictures... plus one with my old discus


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Huge discus! Very nice! What is the substrate and the fertilization method? What you your maintenance schedule like?


----------



## penpal

Gorgeous Wilds, where did you get them?


----------



## Bigbutt

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Huge discus! Very nice! What is the substrate and the fertilization method? What you your maintenance schedule like?


Thanks. I'm using Flourite mixed with some larger gravel as the substrate. Dosing daily with Tropica Fertilizer, Seachem Excel and Iron. Once a week Seachem Trace, Twice a week Nitrogen and 3 x a week AquaVitro Envy. All in small doses.

I do a 1/3 water change weekly using 1/2 Tap water and 1/2 RO. PH is at 6.0 (+ or -) Still trying to regulate it using Discus Buffer and Neutral Regulator.

I'm also using pressurized CO2 with a PH controller. Lighting is a 4 Bulb Aquatic Life T5 setup with nighttime LEDs.


----------



## Bigbutt

penpal said:


> Gorgeous Wilds, where did you get them?


Thanks, got them from Gold Ocean Aquarium in Richmond Hill (Leslie & Hwy 7)


----------



## Dis

Very nice tank. I like the big swords and your Heckels!


----------



## Bigbutt

*Update- rescaped my 90 gallon discus tank*

I decided to re-scape the tank. The amazon sword plants were getting too thick and limited the swimming room for the discus. It's been a few day now and the discus seem much more settled, as they are swimming around the entire tank. I tried to create a hybrid discus biotope, as I like the look of having a planted tank. I am not 100% happy with the plantings and plant selection. Any suggestions?


----------

